# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Jeux vidos] Batman Arkham Asylum

## Invit

Je l'ai achet la semaine dernire, et franchement, a faisait longtemps que j'avais pas pris une claque comme a.

Tout d'abord les graphismes, qui affichent un niveau de dtail impressionnant (pendant la squence d'intro, amusez-vous  zoomer sur le costard du Joker ou ses cheveux).

Ensuite la maniabilit. Le combats sont dynamiques, extrmement fluides et spectaculaires. Les squences o il faut se percher sur une gargouille, donner un coup de pied en planant et remonter vite avec le grappin sont extra.

L'ambiance est trs glauque, due en partie  la modlisation de l'asile et aux clairages.
Et puis si Batman ne tue pas, le Joker ne s'en prive pas : on croise des cadavres partout.
En parlant du Joker, celui-ci est omniprsent et on a droit  ses vannes  deux francs sur les hauts-parleurs. Et quand c'est pas lui, c'est l'Homme Mystre.
D'ailleurs pour une fois les doublages sont excellents. Pour la plupart ce sont ceux du dessin-anim, donc le doubleur officiel de Christopher Lloyd (alias Emmet Brown) pour le Joker !

Par contre si vous y jouez sur PC, le pad de XBox est vivement recommand.

En bref : un trop rare bon exemple de jeux vido sous licence russi !

----------


## Rayek

> Tout d'abord les graphismes, qui affichent un niveau de dtail impressionnant (pendant la squence d'intro, amusez-vous  zoomer sur le costard du Joker ou ses cheveux).


Idem sur PS3 (vu que tu as l'air d'avoir la version PC ^^)




> Ensuite la maniabilit. Le combats sont dynamiques, extrmement fluides et spectaculaires. Les squences o il faut se percher sur une gargouille, donner un coup de pied en planant et remonter vite avec le grappin sont extra.


Le coups de pied en planant c'est au dbut, aprs tu accrocheras les gars  ces mmes gargouilles ^^
en fait plus tu avances dans l'histoire pour tu dbloqueras de coups pour batman, coups que tu peux utiliser aprs en mode dfi.




> Et puis si Batman ne tue pas, le Joker ne s'en prive pas : on croise des cadavres partout.


Euh .. moi a chaque fois que batman "backstab" un des sbires du joker, en mode de vision secondaire ca me marque qu'ils sont morts




> En parlant du Joker, celui-ci est omniprsent et on a droit  ses vannes  deux francs sur les hauts-parleurs. Et quand c'est pas lui, c'est l'Homme Mystre.


Clair, y en a certaine qui sont vraiment terrible.




> D'ailleurs pour une fois les doublages sont excellents. Pour la plupart ce sont ceux du dessin-anim, donc le doubleur officiel de Christopher Lloyd (alias Emmet Brown) pour le Joker !


Ce fut la bonne surprise de voir que les voix sont tous ceux du dessin anim  ::ccool:: 





> En bref : un trop rare bon exemple de jeux vido sous licence russi !


Tout  fait, des jeux comme ca on en veut encore, et en plus, on a droit  du contenu supplmentaire *gratuit* (ce qui devient de plus en plus rare).

----------


## Remizkn

Par contre mon coup de geule sur *Xbox360*(je ne sais pas si sur pc et PS3 c'est la mme chose) il y a un problme avec les sauvegardes, j'ai vu ma partie s'auto-effacer toute seule.

Pendant ce temps la chez _Nintendo_:"Ahaha! Bien fait ils n'avaient qu'a acheter une *Wii*!"

----------


## Rayek

> Par contre mon coup de geule sur *Xbox360*(je ne sais pas si sur pc et PS3 c'est la mme chose) il y a un problme avec les sauvegardes, j'ai vu ma partie s'auto-effacer toute seule.
> 
> Pendant ce temps la chez _Nintendo_:"Ahaha! Bien fait ils n'avaient qu'a acheter une *Wii*!"


Non je n'ai pas eu ce problme (j'en suis a 37% du jeu), puis c'est pas  la 360 qu'il faut en vouloir mais au concepteur du jeu ^^

----------


## Remizkn

Oui je sais a vient de chez *Eidos* le problme, ma phrase tait juste mal ponctue.

----------


## Invit

Je l'ai continu hier, et les mecs que Batman savate sont bien marqus comme inconscients quand on regarde avec la vue secondaire.

----------


## Rayek

> Je l'ai continu hier, et les mecs que Batman savate sont bien marqus comme inconscients quand on regarde avec la vue secondaire.


Mea culpa, j'avais du mal vise ^^

Sinon, ca y est je l'ai fini  ::calim2:: 

Bin, c'est de la tuerie, et j'en veux un autre comme celui la ^^

Me reste 4 ou 5 trophes  rcup avec les dfi et de le finir en mode difficile (mais pas tout de suite, j'en ai d'autres  faire avant :p)

----------


## Invit

Pareil, fini ce week-end. 
J'ai bien galr dans la salle o ils placent des explosifs sur les gargouilles.

Vivement une suite avec Gotham en terrain ouvert, Double-Face le Pingouin et Catwoman en mchants !

----------


## Remizkn

Attention voil les mfaits de Batman sur ces petits jeunes si influenables:




(Bon pas un norme rapport avec le jeu-video mais enfin c'est bien marrant...)

----------

